# Yet another SMPS / PSU query!



## Jags (Sep 12, 2013)

I am posting this question after reading through a lot of SMPS post on thinkdigit.
Because of this post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html I am inclined towards the costlier PSUs and also my desktop recently stopped working and when I took it to a local guy he basically told me that one of my RAM, my GPU, my SATA and zebronics SMPS are dead. 

#1
The 1st thing I need to decide is how much watt I need. So I went to Cooler Master Power Supply Calculator - Standard and added my PC specs (core2duo, Nvidia 8400GS 512mb ddr2 GPU, one SATA, one DVD ROM) and got 226W. Since this PC is my workstation I know for sure that I dont need to expand it much. Based on this is a cooler master 350W or corsair 350W good enough for me?

#2 Do I need to check corsair/cm PSU compatibility with my cabinet size (I have a big spacious cabinet)?  I suppose they should fit into all cabinets (execpt maybe mini) but then again I am not sure.

#3 do I need to check if they are compatible with the power pins on my mobo (I have an ABIT IP 35E)?

#4 which will be a suitable SMPS based on my limited requirement. I dont need to run HD movies or play heavy graphics game. I use this PC for s/w development.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 12, 2013)

> Use this system Wattage calculator instead, it's much more detailed, accurate and reliable: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator

> Stay away from Cooler Master PSUs, they aren't good. Corsair, Seasonic and few Antec models should be chosen from with Corsair and Seasonics being the best of three.

> For compatibility, all ATX 2.1 (not sure of current version) and backward compatible. An old motherboard will probable have 20 pin ATX connector while modern PSUs come with 20+4 pin connector which is backward compatible. So, there will be no incompatibilities.

> Can you post post your system config?


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Use this system Wattage calculator instead, it's much more detailed, accurate and reliable: eXtreme Power Supply Calculator
> 
> > Stay away from Cooler Master PSUs, they aren't good. Corsair, Seasonic and few Antec models should be chosen from with Corsair and Seasonics being the best of three.
> 
> ...



Harshil: Corsair also has similar UI in advanced view. But I will still check it on the link you gave.

Pc config is: Core2Duo, 4 GB DDR2 RAM, Abit IP-35E, NVidia 8400GS 512MB DDR2, 1TB SATA HDD.

Since I know for sure that I wont upgrade my GPU or add lots of components (I may upgrade to 8 GB RAM), I wonder if 350W will be enough. I dont overclock as well.

EDIT: Just checked on the link you gave and got :
Minimum PSU Wattage:	186 W
Recommended PSU Wattage: 236 W


----------



## ankush28 (Sep 12, 2013)

Get Antec VP450P @ 2.6k


----------



## arunlakra15 (Sep 12, 2013)

+1 to above post..


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2013)

He doesnt need that much power.. If OP isnt willing to upgrade his graphics card in the future, a 350w corsair will be fine for him..
Even if he does, 350 watt can easily handle lower end GPUs..


----------



## Jags (Sep 12, 2013)

#1 I can't find it for 2.6K on any online site
#2 and wont 350W be enough for me? 
#3 Is there a 350W Antec I can go for? I googled but only got newsegg and other international sites. Is  Antec 350W available in India?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 12, 2013)

350w is more than fine for you.. get corsair VS350 or an equivalent seasonic


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

Antec VS350 is also a good option for a 350W PSU.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 13, 2013)

even antec bp300p will suffice. here you go Antec BP 300P Gaming PSU Price: Buy Antec BP 300P Gaming PSU Online in India - Infibeam.com. If you can get, antec vp350p, then go ahead with it.



topgear said:


> Antec VS350 is also a good option for a 350W PSU.



did you mean VP?


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2013)

sorry for the typo but yes I meant VP.


----------



## Jags (Sep 13, 2013)

I think I will go with Antec 300W..On lot of other threads Antec is recommended over corsair and CM.

Thanks for the suggesting a product: @topgear, @rijinpk1! I will be getting it from infibeam.
@Nerevarine: thanks for figuring out my wattage needs!


----------



## topgear (Sep 14, 2013)

FYI : Antec VP350 and VP450 has completely different design and componenets used so if you can VP450 will be a better choice - VP350 is only good if you don't want to go over Rs. 2000 for a new psu.


----------



## Jags (Sep 14, 2013)

@topgear: its not Antec VP350 being recommended here. The model is: Antec BP 300P Gaming PSU Price: Buy Antec BP 300P Gaming PSU Online in India - Infibeam.com

Any idea about quality of this model over VP450? considering the fact that 450W will be not be of any use.


----------



## RohanM (Sep 16, 2013)

Corsair VS450 450 Watt PSU = it's for 2400 on FK.  Also 5% discount is going on means will cost 2280. Great Deal IMO.


----------



## Jags (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## ankush28 (Sep 16, 2013)

Antec BP300 / BP300p is enough and has quality build.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 16, 2013)

bp300p has better quality than vs450.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Stay away from Cooler Master PSUs, they aren't good. Corsair, Seasonic and few Antec models should be chosen from with Corsair and Seasonics being the best of three.


Newer CM units are Seasonic and Enhance OEMs, btw. Not all Corsair units are good.


----------



## Jags (Sep 17, 2013)

And I used to trust Corsair with a blind eye! 
I always thought of Corsair brand as being perfect in everything..not sure why..I only bought their economy series RAM and pen drive..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Sep 17, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Newer CM units are Seasonic and Enhance OEMs, btw. Not all Corsair units are good.



But most of the shopkeepers keep old thunder and extreme PSUs which are crap.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 17, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> Newer CM units are Seasonic and Enhance OEMs, btw. Not all Corsair units are good.



can you confirm the oem of new gx series models like gx450 etc.?


----------

